# what means 260 ppm in gold mining



## goldmen (Apr 6, 2011)

if it means 260 mg of gold per kg ithink that is very poor in order to exctract it or im wrong?????


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 7, 2011)

Your talking about 8.3 ounces per tonne...
Some will call it rich...


----------



## dtectr (Apr 7, 2011)

If my High School math is correct, which is a BIG "if"!  :lol: 
PPM = Parts Per Million, commonly. 
So, 260 ppm = 0.026% or 0.00026 millionths. 

I ran into ppm when in water purification - it usually described percentages of a whole when describing TDS (Total Dissolved Solids); i.e. "The EPA has determined that drinking water containing TDS of over 500 ppm is hazardous to your health."

I think ...


----------



## prospect88 (Apr 7, 2011)

1 ppm = 1 gram per tonne, so 260ppm = 260grams per tonne, very rich for gold. Most major gold mines in the world are only going after a gram or two.


----------



## bubba (Apr 12, 2011)

prospect88 said:


> 1 ppm = 1 gram per tonne, so 260ppm = 260grams per tonne, very rich for gold. Most major gold mines in the world are only going after a gram or two.


----------

